# Any experience of vacuum assisted closure??



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi again! 
I'm fostering a bitch with a large hole in her foot due to foreign body infection. The skin is missing between her first and second toe. I'm taking her for daily dressing changes and flushing,but the vet is concerned she may have to lose her toe :'( if the skin doesn't start to regenerate soon.we're on day ten post surgery.
The vet suggested V.A.C. or possible skin graft,but it's such an awkward place to get at...
Anyone had a similar experience??


----------

